# Questions for apprentices in Utah



## salazch12 (Jun 29, 2018)

I am currently working in security but plan on moving to the electrical trade soon. I have a few questions for those in Utah. I filled out my profile info but please let me know if there is any other information that I should provide that will help. I apologize that this list of questions is rather long, but I'm not sure where else to get this information. I really appreciate you for taking the time to read this.

While doing an apprenticeship, where do you go to school? 

I know Salt Lake Community College offers a program, but are there other schools around the Salt Lake area too? 

And do you go to school at night after work, or does the company that you're working for give you time during the day to go?

How many hours of school do you typically do each week?

What is the normal out of pocket cost for school?

I suck at math so I was planning on taking a math class this fall and then applying to the local IBEW once the class is finished, since I believe they require an aptitude test. Is it a good idea to take a math class if I'm applying with a non-union company?

I've heard that the apprenticeship lasts for 4 years. Are you going to school during that entire 4 years?

Is pay for apprentices about the same no matter where you go, or does it vary depending on the company or if you're in a union?

Is it easier to get started if you go the union or non-union route?

I'm sure I have more questions, but I'll start with these. Thanks again!


----------



## MikeFL (Apr 16, 2016)

Welcome to the forums.

I know nothing about Utah but would suggest you reach out to some electrical contractors and union halls and ask for information related to becoming an apprentice.


----------



## John Valdes (May 17, 2007)

Welcome to Electrician Talk. 
Thanks for taking the time to fill out your profile.


----------



## matt1124 (Aug 23, 2011)

I'm in a different state, and not in the union. Here, once you get hired on with a non-union shop (which from time to time is just being able so show up for work and pass a piss test, no experience requred), you are an apprentice, and there's no schooling requirements. Put in your time and take the test. Super easy.


----------



## muffintop (May 18, 2018)

Hey I am from SLC, 4th year apprentice. When I started out I was working non union and going to Davis Applied Tech up in Kaysville, it was a good program. 2nd year I got into the IBEW and it has been really good, mostly commerical and service work. Non union school I would go after work tuesday and thursday from like 5 or 6 til 9 at night. IBEW you work for six weeks then take a full week off and go to school. Both have it's pros and cons. Getting into the IBEW program is very competitive so the better you can do on your aptitude test the better off you are. You can go talk to the ladies at the IBEW office and I think they have a practice test that you can look at to get an idea of what you'll need to study.


----------



## salazch12 (Jun 29, 2018)

muffintop said:


> Hey I am from SLC, 4th year apprentice. When I started out I was working non union and going to Davis Applied Tech up in Kaysville, it was a good program. 2nd year I got into the IBEW and it has been really good, mostly commerical and service work. Non union school I would go after work tuesday and thursday from like 5 or 6 til 9 at night. IBEW you work for six weeks then take a full week off and go to school. Both have it's pros and cons. Getting into the IBEW program is very competitive so the better you can do on your aptitude test the better off you are. You can go talk to the ladies at the IBEW office and I think they have a practice test that you can look at to get an idea of what you'll need to study.


Thanks for the info, that really helps. 
So question, when you take that week off work and do school (through IBEW) is that week paid or is it on your own time? 
Does that six weeks working/1 week at school period repeat its self every 7 weeks?


----------



## muffintop (May 18, 2018)

salazch12 said:


> Thanks for the info, that really helps.
> So question, when you take that week off work and do school (through IBEW) is that week paid or is it on your own time?
> Does that six weeks working/1 week at school period repeat its self every 7 weeks?



The week off for school is not paid unfortunately, you can apply for unemployment and get some reimbursement. I usually try to plan for the week off of pay ahead of time though and it works out.


----------



## salazch12 (Jun 29, 2018)

muffintop said:


> The week off for school is not paid unfortunately, you can apply for unemployment and get some reimbursement. I usually try to plan for the week off of pay ahead of time though and it works out.


Thanks! Couple more questions if that's okay?
So does that pattern (six weeks working, 1 week school) repeat every 7 weeks?
Also, if you don't go through the union, is school all out of pocket or does the employer reimburse you?


----------

